# “Groove Font Family for Dorico” is now available!



## Nor (May 8, 2021)

Hi,

"Groove Font Family for Dorico" is now available: https://norfonts.ma/product/groove-fonts-for-dorico/









*PDF Samples:*

*GROOVE – Contrabasso – SECOND PART*
*
GROOVE – Flauto I – SECOND PART

GROOVE – Full score – Au Tombeau de Rachmaninoff

GROOVE – Full score – Gershwin – Summertime

GROOVE – Full score – SECOND PART

GROOVE – Piano-Vocal – Clocks

GROOVE – Viole – SECOND PART

GROOVE – Violini II – SECOND PART Groove Sample

GROOVE- Bass Guitar – REMOTE CONTROL

GROOVE- Full score – Constellations
*
*GROOVE- Guitar – REMOTE CONTROL*

—Nordine.
https://norfonts.ma


----------



## sinkd (Jun 6, 2021)

gorgeous.


----------

